

Ask HN: How do I find local hackathons? - Xcelerate

I love these things.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any in my current location and I'm not really sure how to search for them either.  Googling "local hackathons" doesn't return much and I can't find any on the local university websites either.<p>I'm sure someone on here knows of some webapp that lists these things and when they're taking place.<p>I appreciate the help!
======
ggopman
Hackathon.io will be coming out with a directory of every hackathon in the
U.S. in about 12 days. Signup at hackathon.io and we'll e-mail you more info
soon.

------
Sharma
Check out <http://startupweekend.org/>. This covers whole globe!

------
jkaykin
AngelHack is having hackathons in 11 cities this fall! Where are you located!

------
bmelton
The easy, but not so great answer is to check on Meetup.com for events that
you're interested in. A similar answer would be to check lanyrd.

The real answer is that those aren't terribly likely to have specific events
as those events generally arise from existing communities. Simply put, you
should be using Meetup and Lanyrd to get involved in your local community, and
by being active in those communities you'll almost certainly be in the know
for future hackathons.

Where I'm at (Annapolis), I'm kind of in a middle ground between two big
metropoli, DC and Baltimore, so I maintain membership in local groups and
Facebook groups that I generally don't show up to much (sorry everybody)
because they're slightly further away from where I want to be, but by being
involved in those groups, I hear about pretty much everything.

Another option is of course to ask here, and specify your location, and you'll
likely here about something.

Edit: I don't know where you're at, but a great way to get plugged in (if your
area has one) is to attend a StartupWeekend or two, even if you have to travel
a bit to attend one. In my experience, they're run by avid technologists that
have substantial connections in the tech community. At worst, you'll find out
about a Facebook group or mailing list to join, at best, you'll get
introductions, face-to-face meetings, etc.

